# HSS1332 Auguer housing damage behind scraper blade?



## 94SS (Feb 8, 2020)

I am getting wear on the auger housing instead of the scraper blade. Is the cause of this generally using too small of a auger clearance on surfaces that aren’t flat? Never had this type on my wheeled Toro. Thanks.


----------



## High Mountain Hondas (Feb 8, 2020)

The new 1332 has had some issues with the auger housing being a bit off try adjusting your scraper blade all the way down and back glide shoes. Buy some side shoes for the housing for added protection. Unfortunately the new models auger housing is thinner metal than previous older models. Tip! Make sure to adjust everything on a level surface Also try not setting the auger housing in its most downward position, sometimes to much downward pressure can cause wear on augers and housing. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@94SS

Hi & welcome! 

Can you describe the nature of the surfaces that you typically use your snowblower on? You probably know this, but generally speaking the less dense the surface the lower the scraper bar and skid shoes need to be set. A photo might help, too.


----------



## 94SS (Feb 8, 2020)

I have the composite shoes also but looks like I never set clearance correctly. Auger clearance with the shoes first .1875 to 1.1875 inches depending upon conditions. Then scraper blade .093 to .156. I just assumed it was the same spec. And looks like auger housings are $400 to $630 if I keep it up.


----------



## 94SS (Feb 8, 2020)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> @*94SS*
> 
> Hi & welcome!
> 
> Can you describe the nature of the surfaces that you typically use your snowblower on? You probably know this, but generally speaking the less dense the surface the lower the scraper bar and skid shoes need to be set. A photo might help, too.



I bent the bucket back wasnt horrible yet. Asphalt, bumpy sidewalks and every once and a while something flat.


----------



## 94SS (Feb 8, 2020)

I was surprised i started to get the same problems as this person it is about the last thing you want to see after spending $3500.




https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3QLET0UVNC1D6/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01K8RFFYK


----------



## 94SS (Feb 8, 2020)

94SS said:


> I was surprised i started to get the same problems as this person it is about the last thing you want to see after spending $3500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The amazon link is a review from a customer.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

94SS said:


> I was surprised i started to get the same problems as this person it is about the last thing you want to see after spending $3500.
> 
> The amazon link is a review from a customer.


The pictures posted in that Amazon review showed some pretty clear customer abuse. Rear skids set way high (auger housing low) and no side skids to help keep the bucket from dragging on the pavement.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

can you post a couple pics? like one from the side on a flat service. one of damage.

i don't have any ex with HSS models but on the HS it's a simple matter of checking owners manual and adjusting scraper bar and then skids.

I agree that on a bigger honda like a 1332 side skids added will probably remedy this problem.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> can you post a couple pics? like one from the side on a flat service. one of damage.


Click the Amazon link in the OP's Post 6; it takes you right to the review and pictures. And read the comments!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Click the Amazon link in the OP's Post 6; it takes you right to the review and pictures. And read the comments!


that's not the OP's machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> that's not the OP's machine.


Sorry, thought you were responding to my post right above yours...


----------



## 94SS (Feb 8, 2020)

I had already worked it over with a pair of vice grips. It will definitely see rough terrain.


----------

